# Estimated Cost of Quadra-fire Mt. Vernon



## JBWheel (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi All:

I have been debating between the Harman Accentra vs. Mt. Vernon Pellet Insert and am leaning toward the Mt. Vernon.  My estimated installation was quoted as about $1,500.  Can anyone give me an estimate of the total prices paid for the Mt. Vernon Flat Black?  Our estimate for stove and installation is over $6,000 with tax.  I'm thinking of putting in an oil well in my backyard instead      Is this in the ballpark? 



Thanks.


----------



## nailhead (Sep 24, 2011)

We paid just under 5K for our Mt. Vernon insert, which included installation. There was a factory discount of around 400 dollars at the time. This was 2 years ago. I think the installation was $400.

K.C Stoves and Fireplace did the installation, as well as the sale to me. They are in Alburtis and came to Saylorsburg. They included 1 ton of pellets in the deal.

We had replaced a propane insert, and nothing had to be done as far as modifications to the existing structure. If you have to make any changes in the wall, etc. Then you are looking at increased costs.

I'll have to did out the price breakdown for you.


----------



## JBWheel (Sep 24, 2011)

Thank you very much for the prompt reply.  I am going to the local dealer tomorrow and wanted an idea.  Based on your numbers, although mine seem high, the price of the stove seems similar, but of course the install is high for me.   Not sure why, but they will include the new chimney liner and run the thermosat to another area of the house which may be the reason.  There isn't as high as the $400 manufacturer incentive but 1 ton of pellets is included.


----------



## Fish On (Sep 24, 2011)

not sure what your set up will be. but its real easy to do this yourself if u have help picking up stove and putting together pipes and etc. 

i don't think your stainless pipe will go all the way the the top of the flue, so that makes it easy for you also.


i did my own install and did not pay a dime to a installer. id rather do it my self and saved more money for fuel. 

everybody situation is different but there are people here to help you no matter what problem you run into with your stove.

good luck and we love pictures!


----------



## Eatonpcat (Sep 24, 2011)

I priced the same stove...I was right at $5000.00 for the stove, install and 1 ton of pellets!!  The $1000.00 difference appears to be the install price.  Good luck with your new stove (I really like the look of the Mt Vernon).


----------



## Engineer2 (Sep 24, 2011)

For what its worth I just had the Harmon Accentra insert installed. Looked at the Mt. Vernon also but did not like how it was controlled by the t-stat only. The Harmon is more versatile as far as the controls are concerned.
 .


----------



## kilbury (Sep 24, 2011)

MSRP for the Mt Vernon is $3959, (black with no extras) but each dealer sets there own price. Installation is a whole other story. Some people do it too cheap and some are way off, this is just another thing that is up to the dealer.


----------



## JBWheel (Sep 24, 2011)

Thank you all for the replies.  I was at the dealer today which took their time with me.  They fortunately sell both Harman and Quadra-fire stoves.  After reviewing the Accentra and Mt. Vernon pellet inserts, I ended up with......... the Accentra.  Thanks also to "Engineer2"'s post above,  I reconsidered the Harman.  In leaving the store,  I had Buyer's remorse as I had already decided on the Mt. Vernon as I walked in the store.  As I am typing this the wife is telling me to go get the Mt. Vernon then.

I think the Mt. Vernon looks better and has other benefits but I ended up with the Harman for various other reasons.  I think the Mt. Vernon would look nicer in my house, more heat output, larger size, may be quieter.  The Accentra fill hatch for the pellets seems more accessable, the cleaning instructions as explained by the rep. seemed easier and less frequent, and it was less costly than the Mt. Vernon.  I think you can't go wrong with either one.  I understand they are made by the same company now. 

It should be installed in about 3 weeks and we are excited.  Can't wait until the oil man comes to deliver during the winter and the tank is still near full.


----------



## BIGISLANDHIKERS (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow, $6,000 for a pellet stove installed.  I own the Mt Vernon and when I look back at it I am surprised I allowed myself to pay that much for for a space heater.  Considering I can get a nice stove for $1500 and install it myself.

BIH


----------



## 3650 (Sep 26, 2011)

wow i could get rich doing pellet stove intalls


----------



## Engineer2 (Dec 2, 2011)

Jbwheel, wondering if you are happy with the accentra. Ours is performing great and a. r /really pleased with it


----------



## JBWheel (Dec 2, 2011)

Engineer2:  Thanks again for your comments.  We really like how things worked out.  The Accentra fits the space perfectly.  At first it looked a little small in the store but after it was installed, it was just the right size.  It's really been putting out some good heat.  Although its still early in the season, I have been able to avoid the oil furnace from kicking on for heat. It still of course kicks on for hot water.  I think the best practical advantage this stove has over the Mount Vernon is the cleaning.  At the store, the rep showed me how to clean the Accentra vs. the Mt. Vernon.  As an excited new buyer, I figured This would be helpful but not a huge factor.  I realize now that after having it or a couple months, I am glad I went with the Accentra. With kids and work and other priorities, I appreciate the benefits of easier cleaning. Also, adding pellets the way the hopper is designed is easier.  Overall, I am very happy with the purchase.  Right now I am using temp mode at around 70 degrees with Greene Team pellets and it's working well.  The heat suprisingly did make its way around the house and upstairs, i thought i was going to have to buy fans.  Some rooms are cooler just by the nature of the heat travel and location of the insert, but I am happy.  Bye bye oil man.


----------



## Vinelife (Dec 2, 2011)

Mt Vernon is so much more than a space heater.. it can Easily heat a large house ...


----------



## John97 (Dec 2, 2011)

I am getting a Mt. Vernon installed December 22, for well under $6000.  Basically, I am getting it for the same price another dealer quoted me for an Accentra.

The base quote was only slightly more than $5000 before my wife got involved and made me spend more money on an optional color and I insisted on OAK.


----------



## johnnycomelately (Dec 2, 2011)

$6,000 sounds right for the Mount Vernon installed, provided that it comes with a free 52" 1080 LCD flatscreen television and a couple of complimentary blonde hookers that you can enjoy for the weekend. Otherwise, you should be getting it for around $5,000. $1500 for an install?.....Someone needs to put the crack-pipe down!


----------



## Eatonpcat (Dec 2, 2011)

johnnycomelately said:
			
		

> $6,000 sounds right for the Mount Vernon installed, provided that it comes with a free 52" 1080 LCD flatscreen television and a couple of complimentary blonde hookers that you can enjoy for the weekend. Otherwise, you should be getting it for around $5,000. $1500 for an install?.....Someone needs to put the crack-pipe down!



$6000.00 for two hookers for a weekend...They'll be the ones with the crack pipe and probably resemble your avatar for that price!! :red:


----------



## jmcp (Dec 2, 2011)

Paid 2400 for mine in 2008 and I think $500 for install wow the price has doubled in 3 years.Thats what high oil price do everyone is scrambling to get away from oil so the pellet stove manufacturers then gouge you.


----------



## RichterVA (Jan 8, 2012)

Also just paid 4500+1500 install for the m Vernon ae with no oak. Came with 1 bag of pellets and the battery hookup cables. Installers were good and ran my thermostat to the other side of my house through my basement joists.


----------



## John97 (Jan 8, 2012)

I paid a total of $6100 including OAK install, a ton of pellets, the optional sierra bronze color, and the optional decorative cast surrounds.

I had to run the thermostat wire myself, but it took me under 1/2 hour to do.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jan 9, 2012)

John97 said:
			
		

> I paid a total of $6100 including OAK install, a ton of pellets, the optional sierra bronze color, and the optional decorative cast surrounds.
> 
> I had to run the thermostat wire myself, but it took me under 1/2 hour to do.



No Hooker????  LOL


----------



## John97 (Jan 9, 2012)

Eatonpcat said:
			
		

> John97 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My wife wouldn't allow that...






So I rescheduled it for when she's out of town.  :coolsmile:


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jan 9, 2012)

John97 said:
			
		

> Eatonpcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brave man John...Wifey must be aleep ;-)


----------

